# Snake ID



## danyjv (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello all . This was found sadly dead in Schofield s Sydney . Can I have an id on it
And thanks in advance . I looked a little chunky for a eastern brown I thought , but I’m no Steve Irwin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (Mar 27, 2019)

I asked reptile park and they said eastern brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 27, 2019)

It's a textie (Eastern Brown). The head looks distorted because it has bloated postmortem.


----------



## michalthecarpet (Jul 25, 2019)

danyjv said:


> Hello all . This was found sadly dead in Schofield s Sydney . Can I have an id on it
> And thanks in advance . I looked a little chunky for a eastern brown I thought , but I’m no Steve Irwin
> 
> 
> ...


definitely a eastern brown. ive had to many close calls with these guys


----------

